# New tank



## Balthazar32 (Jul 26, 2013)

Hey everyone, i will be getting and setting up a saltwater tank in the near future and i just wanted to know as far as like territorial or anything like that if there was any special order i should put these fish in (after it's cycled and over a period if weeks/months) a snowflake eel, a clownfish and a dwarf angelfish. It will be a reef tank if that is relevant. These will also be the only fish and if you guys know any clean up crew that could coexist with the eel that would also be helpful. The eel is my priority. Thanks  sorry its so wordy, i'm on my ipod!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The eel will eat your cleaners and sometimes fish. Eventually he will get big enough to knock your rocks over, and he'll do it all the time. They're very cute when they're small, but they do get big. They make good pets, though.
Other than that, the order isn't very critical. You'd probably want to add the angel first and and the clown last.


----------



## dani2spot (Sep 19, 2013)

i know everyone hates this question, but what size tank is this? if you settle on an aquascape that you know you'll be happy with for the duration of the set-up, you could always rod and epoxy the rock base together. this would allow you to have a _permanent_ configuration and the eel would be able to establish stable territory. 

as far as the other fish go, i'm with salt; i wouldn't risk putting showpiece fish in with an eel of any size. since you're going for the reef route, i would avoid lps since the eel might tend to brush against these and flip sand onto them. maybe corals that are anchored and placed at the very top of the tank would work. just a thought. 

keep us posted on the progress and what you decide to do. pictures too!! good luck!


----------



## Balthazar32 (Jul 26, 2013)

These are all the rocks I got and the tank is a 46 gallon bowfront that I got from my uncle and as far I know there is an 8watt gama uv sterilizer, a rena filstar xp1 filter, an aqua clear 70 power head, a 200 watt heater and a tunze reef pro filter and skimmer but I cannot get the skimmer to work without boosting the motor every time I turn it on. Also I don't know if the pictures loaded but I am not sure about what these corals are or what the green coating on that rock is. I have no fish as of yet and am working on a fish less cycle. Thanks for any advice or help!


----------



## Balthazar32 (Jul 26, 2013)

And this idk how to post more than one picture..


----------



## Balthazar32 (Jul 26, 2013)

Also this!


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

The corals in your first photo appear to be xenia. 

In your second photo it appears to be some sort of encrusting yellow sponge.

The coral near the bottom right of your third photo looks like a kenya tree.

What type of lighting do you have, how long have you had your corals and how long has the tank been set up? The xenia appear to be somewhat stressed.


----------



## Balthazar32 (Jul 26, 2013)

I have set up the tank 2 days ago and got the rock yesterday and when I bought it it came with all of this coral. Is there anything I can do to keep the coral from dying. I wasa. Little low on lighting fund so I have a coralife 50/50 fluorescent bulb and I have two like desk little bulbs with 60 watt bulbs in them. From what I could see on the coralife bulb (that came with the tank) it looked like 39ish watts. How many hours should I have the lights running a day?


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

At a bare minimum the corals you have require power compact (PC) fluorescent lighting. I've kept xenia under PC's will little issue. 

Normal output fluorescent bulbs (the ordinary bulbs kept over most freshwater systems), however, can't sustain most photosynthetic corals. Without appropriate lighting these corals will eventually dissolve away.

Is your coralife life bulb a PC bulb or normal output?

LED's capable of sustaining photosynthetic corals, VHO, T5HO, and metal halides are greatly preferred over PC's. With lighting of this type a normal photo-period may run 8-12 hours.

Ideally, corals should be added to a fully cycled and somewhat matured tank.


----------

